# Obsidiumvorkommen



## KaiAllard (7. Dezember 2010)

Hoi,

wird man Obsidiumvorkommen auch in Hyjal finden koennen?
Wowhead kennt ja aktuell nur ein paar wenige Spots in Vashjir


----------



## Benon (7. Dezember 2010)

KaiAllard schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> wird man Obsidiumvorkommen auch in Hyjal finden koennen?
> Wowhead kennt ja aktuell nur ein paar wenige Spots in Vashjir



Noch keins gesehen da ich nur kurz online war aber lass mich dreist brhaupten JA =)

XD

LG Benon


----------



## AbsurdVogt (7. Dezember 2010)

Ja in Hyjal gibt es Obsidiumvorkommen !


----------



## KaiAllard (7. Dezember 2010)

gutgut - glaube zwar kaum das man ne Chance hat an Erz zu kommen, werde es heute aber trotzdem mal versuchen - brauche 7 Stacks


----------



## Benon (7. Dezember 2010)

KaiAllard schrieb:


> gutgut - glaube zwar kaum das man ne Chance hat an Erz zu kommen, werde es heute aber trotzdem mal versuchen - brauche 7 Stacks



och ging heut morgen eig in vashj'ir ..... 1 stack gemacht in ca ner stunde NEBEN dem questen. Denke geht auch schneller in Hyal da man in vashj'ir am anfang kein unterwassermount hat.


----------



## Topperharly (8. Dezember 2010)

in vash gibts ein guten platz spoiler->>>hinter diesem großen toten viech, letzte gebiet in vash<-----


----------

